# unknown application: EAX4 Unified Redist



## okeee

In the Windows>Software section for removing programs, I found this program:

EAX4 Unified Redist
publisher: Creative Labs
version 4.001
and there is a link to this adress: http://uk.europe.creative.com/

I have no idea what this program is and how it is installed. Where could this come from? Is it possible dangerous?


----------



## theuberk

I know this question was posted a while ago, and you probably have either figured it out or don't care anymore, but just so you know, this installation is basically a bunch of preset audio effects from creative labs inc. Creative labs is the leader in sound card technology right now. These presets are probably used by the application that controls your current sound card to make different types of environment effects (large hall, arena, stone room, etc.). Uninstalling this may make the application you use to control your sound (ex. realtek HD audio manager if you have a realtek audio device) not work properly


----------

